# Sex of English budgie



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Curious to the sex of my English budgie. The cere on this little cutie is throwing me off. One day I see a ring of white and other days it isn’t as obvious. This is my little 12 week old English budgie Loki.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

Loki is a gorgeous girl  But.. especially considering the mythology.. this seems very in character 

She's a grey green opaline budgie, if you were wondering. It's great to have you here on the forums and you've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies. Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies to ensure you're up to date on the best practice for budgie care. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you (and Loki~) around 👋


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much!! I had an inkling she was a she. So great to get a confirmation. Also thank you for filling me in on her color as well. So great to know and I look forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Loki is certainly a beautiful girl! 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

